
U2F as an answer? - AbunaiAnata
http://www.pymnts.com/news/2016/are-security-keys-the-answer-for-account-takeovers/
======
bradknowles
2FA is a nice idea, but that means I can't use mobile devices to log into the
same website that I use on my desktop/laptop.

It also means I can't easily share account information with my wife, or with
my co-workers.

Tools like 1Password solve those problems, but then we are back to the issue
of not having real 2FA, because they're just passwords even if the are
protected by a password manager.

Moreover, those only address web site passwords. Those 2FA solutions don't do
anything to protect any other accounts, like e-mail accounts or other local
user agents.

